# Neutering



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

What Is the best age to neuter a male?
Chôco is 5 months old, and many people say that he needs to say goodbye to his boy parts at 6 months..
Is that correct??
And as usual, Chôco went for a big big hike today, and once more, he wants to share some pictures with you folks 

"Hey guys with the hot weather , why don't you join me for a hike in the fresh air of the alpine glaciers!!"


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

And once again the spootanist (poodle botanist) strikes again, please let me present you the famous edelweiss or Etoile des neiges (literally the snow stars) !!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

NO! NO! NO! 6 months for a spoo is waaaaay too young! Here are a few facts taken from 'Dogs Naturally Magazine'...............If you absolutely must neuter him, at least wait until his growth plates have closed. IMO keeping a unneutered male is much simpler than keeping an unspayed female.......so I would probably always spay a female, but unless my male were showing unwanted behaviors that are male associated, I'd keep him intact ...JMO


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

I was told very strongly by breeder of my shepherd and the vet NOT to neuter before 2 years of age. The toy poodle pup, the same vet says 6 months is fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

My vet told me 6-12 months for neutering, but I am hoping to wait at least till 1 year old to see how Sammy matures (unless I learn more benefits of early neutering). Even then I'm still very undecided on this . There are many school of thoughts on this matter . 

Also it sounds like the dog culture is much different than that of North America in your area - is it my understanding that most people get their dogs neutered quite early? I'm not sure what would be your cultural implication of delaying the procedure. 

I love all your pictures BTW!!! It us beautiful and makes me jealous of your mountains! We are in such flat land here!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

There is some research out there on neutering and growth/development (growth plates fusing later, muscle development). It is up to you to come to a conclusion based on research, but from people I know personally, they largely wish they had put off the neutering longer than they did for their past males. Someone I know has had not one, but TWO males that were neutered very early and each were eventually put down at a young age due to repeated leg/elbow trauma related to their overly-long legs. They were also bigger dogs than the breed should have been to be considered healthy.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm gonna throw in another vote for later rather than sooner. My ex has him now, but Finn (Great Dane) is 2 and still intact, and the only issue we've ever had with that is that other neutered male dogs tend to target him, which is easily avoided by not going to free for alls at the dog park. Asaah was spayed at 2 ½. There's a lot of evidence that leaving them intact is healthier overall than spaying/neutering, but I'm also a fan of the average pet owner spaying/neutering, so my compromise is to wait until they're done growing.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin will be 15 months old in 2 weeks. He is still intact and will remain so until he is at least 2 years old. At that time I will make a decision based on behavioral matters.

One reason to think of neutering is that intact older males are more likely to develop prostate problems than neutered males. We are dealing with urological and prostate issues with our soon to be 8 year old intact German Shepherd dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would certainly wait, and consider not neutering at all. There is a lot of research that indicates that unneuterred males are healthier and live longer than neutered. It is a decision that you need to make based upon how the risks/benefits add up for you and your particular dog in your particular circumstances, though.

Useful research papers:
Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs
Benefits and Risks of Neutering–An Evidence-Based Approach | The SkeptVet


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My late Scottie remained unaltered his entire life but he was a frequent target of dogs that got loose from their yards. Most US pets are spayed or neutered. I waited until 11 1/2 months for Buck because he started marking more outside. His vet wanted to do the surgery at 6 months, however, I always listen to the PF experts over my vet.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I am waiting until after Addison is a year old before her spay. I'm not sure how long after-maybe at a year and a half? 

She is going to be a running companion for my husband and the research is showing that spay/neuter early causes limbs to keep growing longer than they normally would and increases chances of injuries (like ACL tears) and such. It's more complicated than that but that is the jist of it.

Dogs naturally magazine is good for fear mongering and telling just one side of the story. I loved that publication for so long until I realized what they were doing. Yes I agree we should wait to spay or neuter but please take that magazine with a grain of salt if you read it.

So it's up to you but I agree with everyone else on waiting.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

I will join the chorus for delaying. Pericles was 15 months old when he was neutered, and he had stopped noticeably growing in height several months before. He's got great proportions, and is very muscled.

And thank you for your fabulous photos!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ideally 12-18 months


----------

